# Who says you can't shoot video with a D40



## Coldow91

Not sure if I put this in the right place but I made these two videos with my D40 over the past few months, they were really easy to make, I post how if you are interested

Rainy Day on Vimeo

NYC on Vimeo


----------



## nickisonfire

good stuff man good stuff, i've seen that nyc one on bmx-forum before i think


----------



## asherexplore

yea! i want to know how you did it if you dont mind explaining it!


----------



## boomer

Very cool!


----------



## joecap

Yes, we are still waiting!!


----------



## Coldow91

I did it by shooting on continuous mode, with my camera on the tripod and slowly adjusting the focus on the lens (100mm f/2.8) it is not hard at all and produces pretty good results imo. Once you have the pictures you can put them in QT pro, of final cut, or any movie editor all with same set duration and that is it. try it


----------



## Turbo Wagon

wow. i need to try this with my d40x


----------



## dan.rpo

awesome! i LOVE the NYC one. 

i have a D40 too, ive never shot on continuous mode but maybe i should!


----------



## BTilson

I love this idea. Think I'm gonna try it with my D40 soon!


----------



## boogschd

technically you didnt shoot video .. you just made it into a video 

lolz. timelapse FTW !

heres mine :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbWUD94Cvfs]YouTube - clock timelapse[/ame]


kinda sucked . but meh . i was just trying it out


----------



## Zito7.p

No, he did "technically" make a video.. all videos are made of still images. It just depends on how many frames are taken per second.


----------



## tirediron

The thread's over seven years old... the OP hasn't been around in over six...  probably a debate not worth having!


----------



## table1349




----------

